# How do I use bootpage to turn upgrade off?



## Doomster (Nov 6, 2003)

I have DirecTivo SD-DVR40 running 6.2 installed from InstantCake.

I am trying to turn the "upgradesoftware" flag to False.

I have the hard drive of my Tivo in a PC that was booted up with MFSLive.

The HD is secondary master, aka /dev/hdc.

I did a dump of the bootpage into a file: 
> bootpage /dev/hdc -W /boot.txt
> cat /boot.txt

The cat shows:
> root=/dev/hda7 unfinaltest=trueeunamed

Q1) How do I edit the bootpage file to add the "upgradesoftware" flag?

Is it as easy as:

> bootpage -P "root=/dev/hda7 unfinaltest=trueeunamed upgradesoftware=false" /dev/hdc 


Q2) What is the "unfinaltest=trueeunamed" flag about?

Thanx in advance


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Yes - It's that easy to turn off upgrades. I have no idea what the other parameter might be.


----------

